# Removing Outboard from Boat



## SlowRollin' (Mar 8, 2011)

Sorry for the newbie question, but I'm in the tear phase of my new "to me" boat project and I'm down to the last piece of equipment - the most expensive piece.

I have a 1993 Monark with a 1993 40hp Mariner, set up with an Alaskan Center Console. 

Is there any trick or technique to properly, safely, removing the outboard? Do I need a come-along and wench, engine hoist, two guys named Vito and Bruno...how do you normally remove your outboards?

Again, sorry for the newbie question but I'd rather ask and do it right then learn the hard (expensive) way.

Thanks!

T.


----------



## dr_beerman (Mar 8, 2011)

If you take the cowl off you should see a heavy gauge loop for attaching a hook/shackle on top of the motor. You'll need a sturdy overhead beam or tree limb to attach a chain fall. Hook the chain to the motor loop and start lifting slowly to snug up the slack from the chain. Now remove the mounting bolts and raise the motor up to get the stand under it. Lower onto the stand and securethe motor to it. This is how I removed a 50Hp Johnson from my old Tracker.

If there isn't a loop then call some friends

Good luck


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 8, 2011)

Merc & Mariners also have the flywheel threaded to screw a lifting ring into.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I don't have a loop to tie off to but I do have the flywheel to screw into.

Again, thanks for the input.

T.


----------



## Bobg (Mar 10, 2011)

Those threads in the flywheel are usually a fine thread. Be careful how deep you screw them in, you could be doing damage to parts under the flywheel. If your not sure about that, you might be able to place a hole where you can reach a finger up and feel the end of the bolt, then turn the flywheel to position the next hole where you can feel it come through, and so on.

I had that situation with a 85 Mercury 25XD. The guy before be broke the trigger assembly by screwing the bolts into the flywheel to far.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 10, 2011)

The guy before me broke the trigger assembly by screwing the bolts into the flywheel to far.

Those where bolt holes for removing flywheel.

The threads I'm talking about are 1" or larger just for lifting ring.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Mar 10, 2011)

I got it and thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Bobg (Mar 11, 2011)

"The threads I'm talking about are 1" or larger just for lifting ring."

I've got that tool also, used to pull the flywheel or change to a lifting ring and lift the engine. Just wasn't sure about what he had.


----------

